# Oil recommendations needed...



## dpa808 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey guys, I needed some advice on what motor oil would best suit my needs. I live in hawaii and have an '81 Rabbit with a 1.8l 16v running dual Mikuni 44mm phh carbs...pretty sure some cam work was done on it however unsure on the specifics. anyways any input will be greatly appreciated


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

PentoSynth 5/40. Pretty much a safe bet right there.


----------



## BrutalDictator (Jun 28, 2012)

Valvoline VR-1










http://www.valvoline.com/products/brands/racing/racing-motor-oil/6


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

dpa808 said:


> Hey guys, I needed some advice on what motor oil would best suit my needs. I live in hawaii and have an '81 Rabbit with a 1.8l 16v running dual Mikuni 44mm phh carbs...pretty sure some cam work was done on it however unsure on the specifics. anyways any input will be greatly appreciated


5W40!


----------



## BrutalDictator (Jun 28, 2012)

5w-40 didn't even exist when that engine was developed.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

BrutalDictator said:


> 5w-40 didn't even exist when that engine was developed.


It will still live long on it.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*don't argue*



ps2375 said:


> It will still live long on it.


in his mind audisquirt is always right, nobody else, including the manufactures, has a clue.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

gmikel said:


> in his mind audisquirt is always right, nobody else, including the manufactures, has a clue.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*think about it*



ps2375 said:


>


 brutal whatever has been many names in the past and banned nearly as many times as you've posted. no slight to you


----------

